# Lake Seminole yesterday



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

I had a tournament yesterday and came up with these two hawgs to win the tournament. Caught both of them on rat-l-trap about 300yds apart. Biggest one weighted 5.96 and the other was 5.86.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats nice fish too :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

GREAT JOB!

Were you fishing a club tournament or something more exciting.How much money did you win????

JP


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

I was fishing our club tournament (Hub City Bassmasters). I won $150 for first and $100 for big bass. Not bad for a day of fishing.


----------



## BassHunter (Dec 29, 2007)

nice fish!


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Outstanding!

Aside from Rodman and maybe Stick Marsh, Seminole ismy favorite place on earth. Nothing like Sunday dinner @ Wingates after a 2 day tournament.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent, thats a great feeling to catch back to back twin lunkers on tourney day.


----------



## MakoMove09 (Feb 25, 2008)

B-4 Reel - Are you out of Bainbridge? I spent a lot of last summer down there at flight school and flew down the Flint River and over Seminole almost every day - Definitely great fishing too, as seen in your pic!!


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

awesome man! i'm relieved those were tourney bass, which means those hawgs are still in the lake reproducing! good job


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job brother....congrats on the fine fish and tourney!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Captain WhupAss (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nice catch!!! Good job..:clap:clap:clap


----------

